# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Dự án máy tiện gỗ tự động của CNClaivung

## cnclaivung

Kính chào cả nhà, lâu rồi cnclaivung ít online diển đàn, nhưng cũng có theo dõi nhiều, đa phần thấy buôn bán sôi nỗi hơn, giờ laivungcnc muốn phát triển 1 dự án máy tiện gỗ CNC mang tính chất có gì dùng nấy nhưng tuyển lựa kỹ càng, ngon mới chơi đúng y phương châm CKD từng nói : đồ mình sài kiếm gạo là phải ngon tới đỉnh... , nhưng với trình độ của CNClaivung thì chỉ ngon thôi chứ đỉnh ko dám nói...
em kính nhờ các bác góp ý hướng dẩn cũng như tương trợ nhũng gì em không biết, thiếu thốn, em hứa sẽ hậu tạ chu đáo 
đúng ra em định mua luôn máy tàu nhưng cái sở thích làm máy cho mình nó cứ sôi lên nên cứ mua đồ chế theo sở thích..
máy dự làm HT Y 1500 x 300x2  Z 500 
động cơ  tịnh tiến : step 86 
trục A : secvo 3,5kw + hộp giảm tốc dây đai chịu tải 1/15
ray Y 35 THK
ray X 20 THK
ray Z 20 THK
vitmebi 2505 THK
tải trọng tối đa của phôi 70Kg dài 1,5m fi 450
khung sắt 20mm toàn bộ
ước muốn : Tiện, đánh xoắn , chạm
điều khiển bằng bob mach3 6 truc
em chỉ có khả năng lập trình Powermill. artcam, Jdpaint.
sau đây vài hình ảnh đối chiếu con máy em dự định làm :

----------

garynguyen

----------


## cnclaivung

vấn đề em đang lo nhất hiện này đó là controler vận hành lập trình, 
xin các bác góp ý hộ :
máy này có vận hành bằng mach3 dc không, 
phần mềm lập trình dạng 2d này là phần mềm nào tối ưu nhất, 
thủ thuật 2 dao bệ X nó đi thô và tinh song song, Tinh vào sau trể 3 giây , thì mình lập trình kiểu gì nó dc như vậy, em cũng thử các kiểu mà chưa tìm ra cách này..
em cũng từng nghĩ áp dụng suy biến kiểu máy cnc router nhưng trục A ko quay 1 chiều được thì làm sao mà tiện, ở đây Trục A nó quay 1400v/p
nếu lập trình powermill thì có thể tăng tốc vong quay trục A theo ý mình không....
theo em biết máy Tàu nó sài Ly hợp từ liên kết động cơ 1p220v 5,5kw với step86, ( cách này em có nghĩ đến nhưng chế cháo phực tạp nên em loại )
thank các bác đọc tin

----------


## cnclaivung

đây là link em nó đang vận hành,


ở những giây đầu khi vào dao em nhìn thấy X 2 vào sau tầm 3 giây, cái này em đau đầu quá ạ

----------


## sieunhim

Em cũng đang lên kế hoạch và đang thiết kế 1 con máy tiện, cũng có suy nghĩ như bác, ko hiểu phần đk sẽ như thế nào vì lâu nay cũng chỉ dừng ở mức 3 trục với mach3. E thì ko ham 2 dao mà chỉ cần 1 dao tiện và 1 spindle để trạm. Vấn đề là: 
1. Mach3 (hoặc linuxcnc) có thể điều khiển đc 2 trục Z (1 dao tiện và 1 đầu đục). Nếu mach3 ok thì phần còn lại thuộc về lập trình phải làm postprocess cho app lập trình (mastercam, solid, powermill)).
2. E tính xài servo cho trục quay, alpha cho xz để giảm chi phí và control tất cả qua phần mếm.

Hong bác thớt và các cao nhân vào giup.

Máy bác thớt post bên Quốc Duy có, e cũng nghĩ đến phương án cuối cùng và củ chuối là nhờ người quen hỏi xem bên đó có bán bộ control ko nếu có thì xúc luôn đỡ mất công, nhưng cái này chắc khó xảy ra

----------

cnclaivung, maingocthi310

----------


## cnclaivung

vấn đề em thấy khó nhất là mạch chuyển tính hiệu C sang A ( trục chính kẹp phôi sẽ trở  thành  trục A khi hết nhiệm vụ tiện để đến quá trình chạm khắc. hoặc đánh xoắn .mach3 em đã nghiên cứu tịnh tiến 2 dao đồng thời dc bác ạ, có một anh Tây sài qua cơ chế ly hợp từ rất hay nhưng tài liệu nói về nó khiêm tốn quá không khai thác được, em có biết bác sale247 đã từng làm...
còn nếu làm thông thường 2 trục  xz thì mach3 turnmill vẫn ok...lập trình bằng powermill tốt, lấy trục C là trục chính đấu vào ngỏ điều khiển spinl...
và có lẽ nó cái dự án của em cũng đụng chạm it nhiều tới các bác liên quan nên khó lòng đạt tiêu chí tự DIY theo bản quyền riêng

----------


## dungtb

Có nhiều công nghệ đặt ra khi thấy con máy này hoạt động 
1. Tiện thô và tinh trên cùng một lần chạy , dao thô vào trước chạy một khoảng bẳng độ lệch dao sau đó dừng lại để dao tinh vào. Cái này khác hoàn toàn với chạy đồng thời nhé các bác
2. Kết thúc tiện trơn thì trục chính thành trục xoay
3. Lấy được gốc của spindle chạm xoắn 
Ngoài ra còn hàng loạt vấn đề như điều chỉnh độ đồng tâm giữa trục chính và ụ động, trục chính phải đạt tốc độ cao để tiện cho láng nhưng cần đủ chậm và chính xác khi tiện xoắn....

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thank bác đã chỉ điểm, trên tiêu chí tự DIY, e lấy mastercam làm kim chỉ nam để lập trình file tiện vận hành kiểu máy tiện cơ khí, tuy không nhanh như máy Tàu nhưng nó cũng giải quyết được vấn đề

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề giải pháp.
1. Chạy 2 dao ở 2 chế độ cùng lúc thấy các máy trung tâm vẫn chạy. Nhưng làm thế nào để tạp code cho nó thì chịu. Ai có cao kiến gì cho vụ này xin góp ý thêm. Mỗi người mỗi suy nghĩ, mỗi giải pháp. Nhiều cái đầu sẽ hay hơn. Lưu ý là chế độ chạy này không phải là slave đâu ạ.
2. Mach3 hoàn toàn có đủ sức để control, ngon không thì không dám chắc. Cùng lắm dùng cùng lúc 2 LPT để tăng gấp 2 lần in/out, đủ 6 axis và vô số tính năng khác. EMC2 (linux cnc) thì chưa dùng nhiều nên không dám lạm bàn. Nhưng nếu được thì theo mình linuxcnc sẽ ổn định hơn.
3. Việc dùng cả motor + step (servo) và chuyển chế độ qua ly hợp là giải pháp tiết kiệm chi phí nhất. Vì nếu chỉ dùng servo thì công suất phải cao, rất đắt. Ngoài ra servo cho chế độ tiện sẽ phức tạp, công suất dư phải nhiều thì tiện mới ngọt.
3. Nếu dùng servo thì việc chuyển từ spindle (speed) qua C (position) đơn giản thôi. Với những con mới thì không cần làm gì cả. Bản thân servo có input để đổi chế độ luôn. Đời cũ thì khó hơn tẹo, nhưng chơi tuốt.

----------

cnclaivung, sieunhim

----------


## anhcos

Cái này nếu chỉ 2D không thì không khó lắm, có gì mình sẽ hỗ trợ viết cho bác một phần CAM riêng hỗ trợ chạy thô và tinh.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thank các bác nhiều lắm :
như em đã trình bày trên kia : có 2 giải pháp làm 1 là chạy secvo 3.5kw moment 16Nm, qua giảm tốc dây đai răng
2 là mod m0ter 1p + Ly hợp từ ( phần này em cũng có ly hợp luôn ạ )
 Linuxcnc em thấy khả thi hơn nhưng cũng lạ lẵm quá vì có sài bao giờ,...
nếu khó quá em sẽ như bác anhcos nói chạy biên dạng 2d thô tinh rồi từ từ mod nâng cấp ver..
xin hỏi thêm bác anhcos là bác viết cả trình vẽ biên dạng 2d để xuất cod hay bác mod lại một trình cam nào đó chẳn hạn
thank

----------


## cnclaivung

khi đã đầu tư làm thì em nghĩ chí ít bằng hoặc hay hơn cái đã có : do tính chất hàng hóa em nó phức tạp nói riêng và những người làm nghề như em nói chung ( sức khỏe là điều quan trọng nhất trong vấn đề này )nếu chạy 2d thôi thì khá đơn giản với em, em up cái sản phẩm em cho các bác góp ý ạ, cái phần miệng bình và chân bình , em muốn máy tiện đồng thời có thể phá thô đơn giản khi tiện xong, vẽ cái bình, hoặc thiết kế cái  bình với em là chuyện nhỏ, cơ mà chả lẻ tiện xong lại xách xuống đưa qua máy cncrouter có trục A làm tiếp 1 công đoạn nữa thì mất cái hay của máy tiện cnc tự động

để làm được cái miệng bình như thế em phải mất 3h cho mỗi cặp nhưng rất nguy hiểm cho tay chân, vì sử dụng máy mài gắn lưỡi phay, chưa nói gồng sức thời gian lâu các khớp tay ê ẩm, về hiệu quả kinh tế thì không đạt, về lâu dài thì yếu sức dần là xong luôn, hic...
thế em quết tâm bằng mọi giá để đưa công nghệ cnc vào thể loại này, dẩu biết rằng thị trường đã có nhưng đối với em nó quá hạn chế về kinh phí và kích thước, nếu đặt như ý mình thì có lẽ cái giá nó không thấp đâu

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## cnclaivung

chủ đề này tắt ngúm , thôi em cũng tạm lặn 1 thời gian, soa khi có kết quả sẽ khoe

----------


## sieunhim

E bookmark nó rồi mà sao tắt ngúm đc, e ko phải dân cơ khí càng ko phải dân điện tử nên đang hóng bác và các cao nhân để e bắt tay vào làm  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## garynguyen

Trong 2 cái hình đầu tiên về đầu chống tâm, các bác cho em hỏi chút: Ở hình 1 giữa xi lanh và phần thân chống tâm nó cách nhau và có một thanh gạt; Ở hình 2 cái xi lanh nó ép luôn vào thân luôn, em xe clip mà không hiểu nó có tác dụng gì?  Cái đầu chống tâm này em làm một cái giống ở hình 2, ép nó chạy ra chạy vào hay phết.
@to cnclaivung: Bác xem nó cấu trúc con máy tiện này chưa? nó lắp bộ ly hợp vào trục động cơ 5,5Kw hay vào đồng trục với trục phôi?

----------


## cnclaivung

cái gạt đó là thế cho  tay quay volang, nó nhanh hơn, sau đó pitong đống hơi nén lại, nó chỉ làm phoi nhỏ thì dc, chứ phôi lớn bay thủng mái nhà à,,,,còn cơ cấu Ly hợp bác lắp đồng trục dũng dc, hay qua dây đai bánh răn cũng dc...nếu có các bác cùng làm thì vui rồi...cơ mà cad cam nếu các bác có thì thôi, không thì liên hệ em....( em cũng chỉ ủng hộ diễn đàn và người làm ra nó )

----------


## garynguyen

:Smile: Máy tiện em làm chỉ dùng tiện không thôi, chứ thêm chức năng tiện xoắn thì tốt rồi, nhưng phức tạp nên chưa làm đựoc, còn cái chống tâm giống hình thứ 2 của bác, động cơ em xài 2,2kw viet hung qua biến tần và puly

----------


## cnclaivung

em chém gió tý cho nó có không khí náo nhiệt ạ, show phân khung ạ, săt 10mm, 20mm, ray 25, ray 20,

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## hung1706

Mời các bác tham khảo...http://forum.seemecnc.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=9238

Nhìn chung phần cơ thì nhiều chuyện để bàn. Nhưng em đang quan tâm làm sao chuyển từ Trục chính tiện sang trục A. Còn góc trục C Spindle thì vô tư đi ạ  :Big Grin: .

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, hminhtq

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, em thấy nó rất khó ạ, có cái clip này cũng thấy hay quá, mach3 hay gì thì em không biết vì nghe thuyết minh không hiểu tiếng Anh

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác phán hộ em lên kết cấu như này có ổn không ạ, lực chịu vòng quay 1000 cho phôi đã tròn 50kg, 2 cái chân em chấn U 10li hàn bịt đầu vát A, bên trong đổ betong + đá 4x6 cho nặng chân, dưới chân bắt bulong xuống nền bê tông sâu 200, không biết có run rảy không nữa

----------


## anhcos

> Mời các bác tham khảo...http://forum.seemecnc.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=9238
> 
> Nhìn chung phần cơ thì nhiều chuyện để bàn. Nhưng em đang quan tâm làm sao chuyển từ Trục chính tiện sang trục A. Còn góc trục C Spindle thì vô tư đi ạ .


Dùng bộ ly hợp từ, bình thường thì ngắt step ra khỏi spindle. Khi tiện xong thì tắt spindle, rồi nối step vào trục chính. Lúc đó step quay sẽ thành trục A, nó đồng thời cũng kéo spindle quay theo nhưng tốc độ chậm nên chắc không lo lắm.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Để ngắt & truyền moment thì có nhiều cách.. quan trọng là cơ khí đeo bám đến mức nào  :Wink: .
Việc dùng 1 servo công suất lớn để vừa làm spindle vừa làm indexer thì quá tuyệt rồi. Nhưng giải pháp này có thể có nhiều rủi ro nếu servo không có công suất dư. Khi đó nếu tiện đầy tải thì có thể suất hiện hunting & bề mặt tiện sẽ không được đẹp  :Smile:  (cái này là suy đoán nhé, vì không hiểu sao mấy cái máy phay mới spindle nó dùng toàn 20-30kW không hà). Nếu công suất dư quá thì chi phí đầu tư lại tăng theo.

Giải pháp việc nào thì có con motor chuyên cho việc ấy là tốt nhất, và theo cá nhân cũng là giải pháp tiết kiệm và đơn giản để DIY nhất.
- Việc đơn giản nhất là spindle motor luôn được kết nối, step hoặc servo chỉ nên kết nối khi muốn nó là indexer. Nếu làm kiểu này ưu tiên step cho đơn giản.
- Tốt nhất nếu được thì chỉ 1 trong 2 chức năng được kết nối. Lúc này hệ truyền sẽ phức tạp hơn xíu.

Còn việc nối & ngắt thì có rất nhiều giải pháp. Thuận tiện nhất là mua modun có sẵn rồi kết nối lại, không thì DIY từ truyền răng hoặc truyền đai đều Ok.

Thấy bác chủ đã hỏi linh tinh nhiều món.. mà thật sự là hiện giờ trong tay dã có món gì rồi?

----------

cnclaivung, cuong

----------


## Nam CNC

ông chủ thớt hỏi trước về công nghệ thôi mà.

cách khả thi là :

1 em không đồng bộ 3 pha cho xoay tròn tít mù qua dây đai nằm dưới 

1 em bước qua hộp số , kết nối trục xoay qua bộ li hợp 

việc khó khăn là sau tiện hình và chuyển qua phay là phải xác định góc tọa độ zero 

--- mà cái zero này không khó lắm với cái encorder kết nối trực tiếp với trục xoay chứ không phải động cơ , cho em nó độc lập thì khi kết nối con động cơ nào thì nó cũng xác định được vị trí zero ban đầu khi gá phôi.

chỉ bậy bạ thôi hi vọng chủ thớt có chút ý tưởng.

----------

cnclaivung, cuong

----------


## CKD

Vụ zero thì có khó gì.
- Nếu đã tiện tròn xoay rồi thì chổ nào cũng cho là zero được.
- Nếu là nữa tròn nữa méo thì cũng có cách... sau khi tiện xong, kết nối indexer rồi cho homing indexer là xong.
- XYZ thì có thể đã được lưa với tọa độ offset phôi, cài đặt ngay từ đầu, dựa trên ref home & các tính toán khi làm CAM.

Còn ly hợp từ thì cũng không có gì là cao siêu.. móc trong oto là có ngay. Cái ly hợp cho giàn lạnh là ly hợp từ  :Smile: 

Còn nếu như đi mua mới thì taobao cũng không đắt, như con truyền 50Nm, giá <1000CNY.



https://world.taobao.com/item/245296....pxdnrL#detail

Như cái này phải độ cho nó cái cổ góp mới được.
Còn có loại gián tiếp, nam châm điện đứng yên. Loại này thì chẵng cần cổ góp làm gì.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## anhcos

Sau khi tiện xong nó là dạng tròn xoay, nên góc zero có thể chọn là một vị trí bất kỳ Nam ơi.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thanhk cac cụ, cơ bản em sắm gần đủ, *thiếu cái ly hợp*, vì nó quá nhiều loại mà em bơi lạc ko biết cái nào là cái nào, ( chưa cầm nắm qua bao giờ nên hình dung hơi khó ạ ) hiện tại em đang tiến hành phần khung, đợi phay bào rồi về lắp canh chỉ cơ khí trước,
tất cả truyền động alpha 98 hoặc step 5fa 
, vitme XZ bước 5 hoặc thấp hơn, ray chịu tải THK bản 25...khoản it hôm em cố tranh thủ lên sóng
hy vọng các bác ủng hộ tinh thần em , vì thật tình khá run tay vì cái này đang đi mò trong đêm
có 3 cái ảnh cho nó có tinh thần về kết cấu, bác nào đang bookmank thì xem nó nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## cnclaivung

phần moter kéo em đặt ngoài qua hệ giảm tốc khi lắp phôi lớn, chứ nhét vô kiểu trên e rằng không ổn,luynet động em đặt chung bệ Z có ổn không các bác, vì cái luynet khi phôi nhỏ, dài sẽ bị tưng võng đoạn giữa, chứ phôi to thì không cần, đã tìm ra cơ số vòng bi to đủ loại đủ cở để làm luynet

----------


## cnclaivung

> Vụ zero thì có khó gì.
> - Nếu đã tiện tròn xoay rồi thì chổ nào cũng cho là zero được.
> - Nếu là nữa tròn nữa méo thì cũng có cách... sau khi tiện xong, kết nối indexer rồi cho homing indexer là xong.
> - XYZ thì có thể đã được lưa với tọa độ offset phôi, cài đặt ngay từ đầu, dựa trên ref home & các tính toán khi làm CAM.
> 
> Còn ly hợp từ thì cũng không có gì là cao siêu.. móc trong oto là có ngay. Cái ly hợp cho giàn lạnh là ly hợp từ 
> 
> Còn nếu như đi mua mới thì taobao cũng không đắt, như con truyền 50Nm, giá <1000CNY.
> 
> ...


cụ cho em biết hình ảnh cái loại nam châm đứng yên luôn với, còn loại trên thì làm cổ góp là sao ạ, bác nói rỏ tý

----------


## Nam CNC

không đâu anhcos , một số chi tiết nó có hình vuông đó , không phải đoạn nào nó cũng tiện tròn... anh cứ quan sát chi tiết song cầu thang gỗ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thì đúng vậy đó bác Nam ạ, nhưng cơ bản thì mình tính xoắn hay chạm thì chổ tròn thôi, còn chạm chi tiết trên chổ vuông mình lấy xuống quá cncrouter làm hay hơn bác ạ, set chổ nào trên tròn cũng được mà

----------


## thucncvt

Gủi thêm cái cờ nhíp cho phong phú






Hàng Kịch độc

----------


## sieunhim

Quan điểm em tiện là phải xài dao tiện mới hiệu quả, chạm khắc thì xài spindle cho bền chứ lấy đầu spin chơi luôn là e ko lám.
Thiêt kế e làm khác bác cnclaivung chút nhưng về cơ bản cũng tương tự, e định chấn hộp 250x150x10 cho cả chân đế và X.

Như bác CKD nói thì cơ cấu xài ly hợp good hơn, bác nào có cái hình kết nối nào chi tiết chút post e xem với, e vẫn mông lung về nó quá  :Smile: 
E còn cái thắc mắc là 2 cái ụ trục xoay và chống tâm đi mua có sẵn ko hay phải đặt nhỉ

----------


## suu_tam

Khi tiện quay tít thì lưỡi phải đứng im - TIỆN
Còn khi lưỡi quay tít (spindler) thì phôi phải đứng im hoặc dịch chuyển chậm - PHAY.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

hình thức thì ko ai giống ai, nhà có điều kiện thì chơi sắt dày , em thì chơi hàng nặng và dài nên có kèm vụ bêtông chân đế chóng run ,,,,tính chất hàng hóa không đồng bộ, đa dạng chủng loại gỗ, và không theo 1 chuẩn nào thống nhất, video bác Thuvt em có xem nhưng hình như cái phần cảm bác ấy xuất từ mastercam thì phải ...
bắc sieunhiem : cái ảnh em bost em phải lặn lội khắp hàng cùng ngỏ hẻm goodle mới ra, bác đừng mong có cái chi tiết rỏ hơn, dự án máy tự động này em ôm ấp hơn 3 năm rồi đó, giờ mới có điều kiện làm, nên tài liệu về nó em sưu đủ kiểu ,các cụ thành viên trên đây chắc biết âm mưu của em lâu lắm rồi

----------

sieunhim

----------


## cnclaivung

tip , em copy hầu như nguyên mẫu để tính toán phần trên sao cho phù hợp điều kiện gia công tại chổ 
các bác phán xem chổ nào thừ chổ yếu để em khắc phục cho ổn ạ , thank các bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

khoảng cách 2 ray là bao nhiêu ah?

----------


## cnclaivung

khoản cách tâm rail 575mm, HT 1,5m, chống tâm cao 300- 320mm, ( đôi khi có phôi to thì phải nâng lên)

----------


## Dainamcnc

> tip , em copy hầu như nguyên mẫu để tính toán phần trên sao cho phù hợp điều kiện gia công tại chổ 
> các bác phán xem chổ nào thừ chổ yếu để em khắc phục cho ổn ạ , thank các bác


Bác dùng phần mềm gì để vẽ ạ, nhìn giống 3D max quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mấy tấm sắt ngang anh dùng dày thế nào ah?

----------


## cnclaivung

mấy tấm ngang day 10mm em,,. 
úp cái clip liên quan, nể tài bác này kakaka

----------

anhcos, CKD, haignition, maingocthi310, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

cao thủ thật  :Smile:

----------


## suu_tam

> úp cái clip liên quan, nể tài bác này kakaka


https://www.facebook.com/chien.van.98?fref=ts

----------


## iamnot.romeo

10mm thì mõng manh quá anh, em từng hàn qua rồi nên cũng có chút xíu kinh nghiệm, cứ chơi 18 hay 20ly cho nó cứng anh ơi. Gia công bào mà khung ko cứng, bào ra nó cong vòng luôn ấy.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

ý Khanh nói tấm nào nhỉ, nếu mấy mặt gá lock hay U động Ụ tịnh , Lunet thì toàn 20mm hết, khung 10 chấn U hàn gân liên kết 10mm khoản cách 250mm 1 tấm...dưới phần cái đế chân làm tiếp 2 tấm bản mã dày 10mm để gia cố, ko biết nó có bị vênh khi phay không, nếu không thì chắc cắt sắt hộp 4mm liên kết cho ổn hơn, riêng 2 thanh chấn U có đắp lên trên thêm 10mm để phay bắt ray

----------


## cnclaivung

> https://www.facebook.com/chien.van.98?fref=ts


bác Lợi giới Thiệu em cái gì em không hiểu ạ, có thấy bác này liên quan gì đâu

----------


## suu_tam

Thì bác bảo nể tài người ta nên em đưa link fb của cậu đó cho bác thôi mà.
Hì hì.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## garynguyen

:Embarrassment: Cấu trúc máy trên em hỏi ngu tí là có dám ghá cả khúc cây như cây mít dài 1.5m đường kính 50cm không các bác ? em thì em sợ lắm
Bác chủ cứ dùng thép dày vào cho nó đỡ rung, phôi to, quay nhanh, nhất là khi bắt đầu tiện

----------


## cnclaivung

Cũng có suy nghĩ như bác đay thay đổi kết cấu. Chân dang rộng.máy càng thấp thì càng tốt...

----------


## cnclaivung

em lôi lên kiếm góp ý, các bác phang mạnh vào cho em thông não với 

kich thước tổng thể 3000 x 800 x 1000.
tâm rail 630 Vitme nằm giữa,...
ko biết chịu nỗi chưa nữa, săt siết mỏng nhất 10mm dày nhất 20mm, trục X em bắt vitme âm có bao che....đầu ngoài moter thì qua puly giảm tốc các kiểu để giảm tua phôi lớn, hoặc sai hộp số xe jep 3 số ( kiếm chua )
có bác cảnh báo nó vật run khi phôi to chạy nhanh, nên em hạ tâm xuống thấp nhất có thể là 810mcachsch mặt nền, về lý thuyết thì thấy cũng cứng lắm nhưng cũng lo lo, vì chấn nhưng chưa dám hàn gì cả, mới đặt chấn phần chính thôi ạ,

----------


## cnclaivung

em căn cứ vào đồ đạc sưu tầm nên chỉnh sửa miết, chưa chốt dc gì

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Phôi lúc đầu gá lên chắc chắn rung lắc, nhưng chạy chậm phá thô 1 lớp mỏng cho đều lại thì êm ái thôi ah. 
Chổ 2 cái eke gá dao nhìn mỏng manh quá, em thấy thêm gân vào mặt sau sẽ giảm rất nhiều độ rung. không cần dày lắm, sắt 12ly là đã cứng lắm rồi nhưng phải phay các mặt để gá lên, có gân để tăng độ cứng vững cho 2 thành eke.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Sao không chơi thanh răng mà dùng visme vậy cụ.

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái tấm liên kết giữa 2 thanh dọc nên là V hoặc I hoặc H. Để tấm như thế.. nó run cho mà biết.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

cái đó đang nhức đầu cụ ạ, vì nếu V thì chấn v rồi đi cắt gió cho nó có phần khuyết xuống, I hay H thì ko được, muốn nó có dính lên gáy trên chô bắt ray tí cho cứng khí phôi quay , từ đầu thấy nó yếu yếu sao ấy mà chưa tim ra cách nào hay

----------


## cnclaivung

hay làm vậy được ko các cụ thêm cây hộp dày 4mm cắt phân đoạn hàn vào

----------


## cnclaivung

cập nhật , sau khi có chiên da tư vấn kết cấu, em thay lại tí xíu, ko biết đúng kết cấu máy chưa các bác, cứ sửa miết chừng nào dc thì thôi

----------


## cnclaivung

đã xong phần kết cấu, em bắt tay thôi, hy vọng nó ko tệ như mọi người nghĩ,,,,chốt em làm kiểu nhà nông làm cơ khí  :Cool: , các bác ko ai chém thì tự chém vậy...

----------

anhcos, CKD, iamnot.romeo

----------


## cnclaivung

em bổ sung gia đoạn hoàn thiện bản vẻ và chốt , bắt tay làm, em sẽ up từng part thực để các bác tiện theo dõi so sánh từ thiết kế cho tới hình ảnh thực tế nó có sát sao hay đú theo nhưng gì thiết kế, có nhưng chổ em lười đi chi tiết vì mấy cái đó phải thực tế mới chính xác ạ...thank các bác đã góp ý,,,,giờ tới thi công.. :Cool: 

chổ ly hợp từ là con alpha 911 qua hộp số 1/10 chắc ổn phải hơm các cụ...nhìn sao bé tí ko biết ?

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Bác xem luôn phần chắn bụi cho vitme với ray trượt đi ạ, sau này mới tính thì khoai hơn bi chừ tính luôn. Em làm con máy đểu của em mà phần bao che này nọ còn lâu hơn công căn chỉnh vuông góc đấy bác ợ

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Cụ thể hành trình thế nào? Kích thước tổng thể thế nào để hình dung giài pháp bao che.
Quên cái vụ alpha đi nhé  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

á. em quên vụ ni, cảm ơn bác Tuấn nhắc nhở, bao che em sài loại tấm xếp U ạ, vẻ cái đó mất công nên em lười quá, 
Ht cự thể : Tâm A khả dụng R350mm, X 1600 x Z 300 
phủ bì tổng thể 1200x 3500x 1000
còn vụ alpha nếu cụ CKD thấy ko phù hợp thì thay loại gì ổn, vì thấy nó không như router , nếu HBS thì có phí không cụ, hay step 86

----------


## CKD

Thế nào thì phù hợp thì miễn bàn. Cứ xem là quan điểm riêng đi, không khéo lại giống như vụ máy plasma của bác Hải Anh.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Thêm cây đứng chỗ mấy cây chéo trục X. Mua phế liêụ dày 4mm là dc rùi

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## secondhand

Khung này sao bác laivung ko dùng 2 Thanh I, liên kết chúng lại thì dùng lam 10mm được rồi, bỏ vụ sắt hộp đi. Ray thả giữa tâm I là cứng khừ, bỏ luôn mấy thanh xương chéo vì ray nằm giữa nên chúng ko còn tác dụng. Khử rung thì bắt bulong xuống nền luôn.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tuấn

> Khung này sao bác laivung ko dùng 2 Thanh I, liên kết chúng lại thì dùng lam 10mm được rồi, bỏ vụ sắt hộp đi. Ray thả giữa tâm I là cứng khừ, bỏ luôn mấy thanh xương chéo vì ray nằm giữa nên chúng ko còn tác dụng. Khử rung thì bắt bulong xuống nền luôn.


Em múa phụ họa ý của bác Secondhand nhá  :Smile: 


Khung mỏng manh dễ vỡ cho máy plasma dùng H 200x200 kiểu lày :



Khung khỏe hơn tẹo cho máy mài băng nhám dùng H 400x400, lam 10ly, ốp thêm 2 tấm bên ngoài dư lày :

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## blacksky2411

Tiện gỗ mà mấy bác tư vấn như tiện sắt vậy.
Theo em để tiết kiệm nhất và nhanh gọn thì bác chơi U200 là quá dư rồi, nhưng thêm khoảng hơn 1 tấn bê tông vào chân và gầm máy đảm bảo khỏi rung lắc.
Máy em đổ khoảng 800kg bê tông thôi mà tiện thép ầm ầm, ăn mỏng thôi khoảng hơn 2mm chút thì được. còn tiện gỗ thì khỏi chê.

Điểm đặc biệt nhất của máy tiện mà không thấy mấy bác bàn tới gì hết, Máy muốn ngon thì đầu headstock phải cực ngon. 
Máy đủ cứng vững mà Headstock yếu xìu thì em nghĩ không ổn chút nào hết.
Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em múa phụ họa ý của bác Secondhand nhá


dài bao nhiêu mà dùng visme ngon vậy anh? thông số visme sao vậy?

----------


## cnclaivung

thank các bác, em đã đặt chấn rùi ạ, tiến hành theo bản vẻ, chứ sắt I kiếm khó khăn quá mà lại đắt,

----------


## Tuấn

> dài bao nhiêu mà dùng visme ngon vậy anh? thông số visme sao vậy?


Hành trình 3000, vitme 32 bước 10 bác ạ. Em chạy tôn dày tẹo nên chỉ cần nó chậm chậm thui  :Smile:

----------


## CNC FANUC

thep I.H hình như là cứng hơn tôn chấn, máy này cụ có đặt cục gỗ vài trăm kg lên cũng chắng sao(đừng cho nó quay là ổn),nói thật em thấy tiện cục gỗ vài chục kg cũng chẳng có gì là ghê gớm chỉ có vấn đề là trọng lượng gỗ ko đồng nhất, với cục phôi D500 trở lên mà ko đồng nhất quay tốc độ cao cũng phê lắm ạh, mà em thấy cái chống tâm với cái trục quay hơi nhỏ đành rằng có luynet đỡ,spindle thì chắc khỏi cần số má gì hết chọn moto phù hợp chơi luôn biến tần, muốn index spindle thì chơi ly hơp(từ,hơi, thủy lực thậm chí bằng tay cũng được) kéo băng servo là ngon nhất(ngon hơn thì chơi loại ABS khỏi lo home) một ít ý kiến cá nhân thôi ạh , trên sắt thép thì em thấy người ta tiện xong phay luôn, chạy hai ổ dao thậm chí nhiều hơn cùng lúc tất cả quá trình đều command hết

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hành trình 3000, vitme 32 bước 10 bác ạ. Em chạy tôn dày tẹo nên chỉ cần nó chậm chậm thui


Chạy chẩm ổn hả bác tuấn, 1 gối kẹp ở đầu thôi ah? con phay giường của em cũng 2m5, khỏa mặt, khoan lỗ, chạy sắt chậm chậm nên chắc cũng dùng như bác. Em tính là double nut 30 bước 10. Giá 1 cây 3m đó bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> Chạy chẩm ổn hả bác tuấn, 1 gối kẹp ở đầu thôi ah? con phay giường của em cũng 2m5, khỏa mặt, khoan lỗ, chạy sắt chậm chậm nên chắc cũng dùng như bác. Em tính là double nut 30 bước 10. Giá 1 cây 3m đó bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Theo lý thuyết thì vitme 30 dài 3m kẹp bình thường ( 1 đầu bk, đầu kia bf hay cái gì gì ấy  :Smile:  ) thì nó chạy ổn định ở mức 560v/p bác ạ. Em cắt tôn mỏng nhất 2 ly, thường thì 4 ly trở lên, nhà dùng thôi nên em chế con này chạy chơi  :Smile: 

Cây này em đặt chỗ bác Đức Mộc, chiều dài theo nhu cầu, đặt bên tàu họ mài 2 đầu bắt gỗi đỡ đẹp phết bác ạ. Giá cũng tốt, đâu hình như 1tr/m hay gì ấy, em quên béng rồi.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác tư vấn ém cái vụ headstock máy em với, vụ này em cũng sài nhiều năm sử dụng cốt phi 45 bạc bi đủa côn, vì lực ép bên hông bạc lâu ngày cũng sinh ra ma sát nặng, thời gian đầu thì chạy cũng nhẹ, khoản 1 thơi giam sau khi hàng to nặng bưột phải siết chống tâm , càng siết càng nặng, em mày mò thấy có loại bạc đạn chà 2 mặt cũng hay mà ko biết nó có đúng công năng như em cần không, còn máy tiện sắt hầu như em thấy sài bi tròn là nhiều, hiện em đang sài loại này cho bên chịu lực siết chống tâm

còn loại này thì thấy hay quá mà ko biết sài như thế nào

----------


## secondhand

Dùng bạc côn thì headstock của bác phải nuôi nhớt vì bản thân nó ko giử mở được. Côn thì chịu tải chứ ko chịu tốc, 1000v/p thì chưa sao chứ 2000 trở lên mà hụt nhớt nó kêu cái ét ... cứng ngắc (tớ bị rồi  :Smile:  )
Bạc đạn chà chỉ chịu lực hướng trục, chịu lực hướng tâm bác cũng phải dùng bạc bi, nhưng khó ở chổ cho chúng nó cùng ... chà lại là chuyện khác  :Smile:  Trục 45 thì tốt hết bác chơi 7209

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CNC FANUC

bạc đạn đũa côn( mã 31xx,32xx...)thường dùng với tốc độ ko  quá cao,bạc đạn chà(511xx,512xx,521xx,522xx...) thường dùng kèm với ổ đỡ(bạc thau,bạc đạn 60xx,62xx,..) với tốc độ,tải trung bình,yêu cầu vừa đỡ vừa chặn có thể dùng bạc đạn 72xxC là tiện lợi và gọn nhất(ko nên dùng loại 72xx thường(loại rế bi bằng sắt)cao cấp hơn có thể dùng mấy loại NN742xx...

----------


## blacksky2411

Đi tìm cái đầu Headstock hàng bãi mà dùng đi bác.
Tự làm em thấy không bao giờ bằng được.
Theo kích thước bản vẽ thì dùng sắt 12mm luôn thì trọng lượng khoảng 80-100kg là hết. Trục 45 thì quá nhỏ, tệ lắm phải trên 60mm. 
Làm ra mà cân bằng không tốt cộng với độ rung của motor nữa thì chưa cần kẹp phôi lên nó đã rung bần bậc rồi. 
Với lại đi tiện hai đầu để đóng bạc thì thua đứt, phải doa lỗ thì mới sử dụng được. Và còn nhiều thứ nữa: mài, trui cứng, cân bằng, mà gân như 3 bước này tự làm đều bỏ qua hết.
Nên túm lại: đi mua cái có sẵn là ok nhất.

Theo em là vậy, cao thủ nào làm nhiều, em cũng muốn nghe thêm ý kiến để cải thiện thêm cho con máy cù̉a em.
Thanks các bác.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tuấn

> Dùng bạc côn thì headstock của bác phải nuôi nhớt vì bản thân nó ko giử mở được. Côn thì chịu tải chứ ko chịu tốc, 1000v/p thì chưa sao chứ 2000 trở lên mà hụt nhớt nó kêu cái ét ... cứng ngắc (tớ bị rồi  )
> Bạc đạn chà chỉ chịu lực hướng trục, chịu lực hướng tâm bác cũng phải dùng bạc bi, nhưng khó ở chổ cho chúng nó cùng ... chà lại là chuyện khác  Trục 45 thì tốt hết bác chơi 7209


Ui ui đây rồi, em hỏi bác tí. Em có mấy cái trục, chạy chịu lực cả hướng tâm lẫn hướng trục, tốc độ 50v/ph. Em dùng 2 cái bạc côn ở 2 đầu. Chả biết làm thế nào để cho nó chứa dầu. Em nhét đầy mỡ bò vào cả cái ổ trục rồi đóng 2 cái phớt chặn dầu vào 2 đầu. Làm thế liệu có ổn không bác ?

Cái của này nó chạy cả ngày bác ạ

----------


## cuongmay

> Ui ui đây rồi, em hỏi bác tí. Em có mấy cái trục, chạy chịu lực cả hướng tâm lẫn hướng trục, tốc độ 50v/ph. Em dùng 2 cái bạc côn ở 2 đầu. Chả biết làm thế nào để cho nó chứa dầu. Em nhét đầy mỡ bò vào cả cái ổ trục rồi đóng 2 cái phớt chặn dầu vào 2 đầu. Làm thế liệu có ổn không bác ?
> 
> Cái của này nó chạy cả ngày bác ạ


ủa hình như bác xeconhan nói chưa đúng vì con máy tiện của mình xài đũa côn từ kiếp nào rồi có phải tra mỡ đâu . máy bác chạy nhiều thì làm cho nó cái vú mỡ vài tháng bơm cho nó 1 phát .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Ga con

Cục phôi to nặng cả tấn thế mà trục có 45 thôi sao bác, hức.

Em có con máy tiện CNC đầu voi cũ (zin nó bắt mâm cặp khoảng hơn 260mm), cũ mua về định hoán cải lại mà lâu quá lười không làm. Với lại nhòm cũ làm lại không ngon. Cái head stock tháo ra được nè. E đang định bán sắt vụn mà chờ hoài phế liệu không lên giá  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## secondhand

@Tuấn
Ôi bác là "dua chế " mà hỏi em cái chi chi, bác nhốt chúng nó lại bằng phớt thì ok rùi, hơn nữa nó chạy có 50v/p thì ko cần nuôi nhớt mà chỉ tra mở định kì.

@ cuongmay
Máy em mini nên chạy 2250v/p, lâu lâu mang ra chạy mà quên kt mỡ nên mới ra nông nổi ... ẹc ẹc.

Headstock bãi tuy chuẩn nhưng chuẩn so với chính băng máy nó trụ, tha cái headstock bên tây mà gá lên cổ máy ta, so song song 2 hướng trên băng máy là cả một vấn đề. Xin lỗi ko có ý dìm hàng bác Ga con  :Smile: 
Nếu máy chế thì chính xác nhất là móc lổ bạc headstock trên chính máy luôn, chuyện này đòi hỏi tay nghề của bác chủ.

----------

cnclaivung, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hé hé vậy chắc em cũng phải đua đòi nhờ cao nhân nào lùng cho cái headstock ngon ngon em chế cái máy tiện em tiện chơi hì hì  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> @Tuấn
> Ôi bác là "dua chế " mà hỏi em cái chi chi, bác nhốt chúng nó lại bằng phớt thì ok rùi, hơn nữa nó chạy có 50v/p thì ko cần nuôi nhớt mà chỉ tra mở định kì.
> 
> @ cuongmay
> Máy em mini nên chạy 2250v/p, lâu lâu mang ra chạy mà quên kt mỡ nên mới ra nông nổi ... ẹc ẹc.
> 
> Headstock bãi tuy chuẩn nhưng chuẩn so với chính băng máy nó trụ, tha cái headstock bên tây mà gá lên cổ máy ta, so song song 2 hướng trên băng máy là cả một vấn đề. Xin lỗi ko có ý dìm hàng bác Ga con 
> Nếu máy chế thì chính xác nhất là móc lổ bạc headstock trên chính máy luôn, chuyện này đòi hỏi tay nghề của bác chủ.


He he, thế bác chưa chỉnh head stock trên máy rồi.

Máy xịn hàng hãng chạy một thời gian cũng có thể bị lệch, hoặc sau khi đi dao sao bị va chạm đều cần chỉnh lại hết. Họ thiết kế ốc đạp rất kỹ lưỡng để điều chỉnh thường là 4 ốc cho phương ngang. Một số máy chỉnh cả phương đứng, nghĩa là kiểu gì cũng chỉnh được hết.

2 cái máy CNC Takisawa bên xưởng em chỉnh chắc mỗi cái đến lần thứ 3 rồi  :Big Grin:  (thợ chạy ẩu đụng mâm cặp là phải chỉnh lại). Động tác chỉnh cũng chả có gì, cho kẹp cây ty ben hết hành trình, dò đồng tâm. Xong rà theo cây ty, xiết ốc, kiểm tra lại... xong.

Làm sao móc lỗ bạc đạn trên head stock được thế bác, em cũng muốn biết ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## itanium7000

> @Tuấn
> Ôi bác là "dua chế " mà hỏi em cái chi chi, bác nhốt chúng nó lại bằng phớt thì ok rùi, hơn nữa nó chạy có 50v/p thì ko cần nuôi nhớt mà chỉ tra mở định kì.
> 
> @ cuongmay
> Máy em mini nên chạy 2250v/p, lâu lâu mang ra chạy mà quên kt mỡ nên mới ra nông nổi ... ẹc ẹc.
> 
> Headstock bãi tuy chuẩn nhưng chuẩn so với chính băng máy nó trụ, tha cái headstock bên tây mà gá lên cổ máy ta, so song song 2 hướng trên băng máy là cả một vấn đề. Xin lỗi ko có ý dìm hàng bác Ga con 
> Nếu máy chế thì chính xác nhất là móc lổ bạc headstock trên chính máy luôn, chuyện này đòi hỏi tay nghề của bác chủ.


Em thấy móc lỗ bearing housing cho headstock dựa theo bệ trượt Z thì cũng cần phải có một con spindle ngon để đặt lên đó mà móc, vậy cũng khó. Chưa kể việc nhiệt luyện, cân bằng động v.v...vượt quá chi phí so với cái headstock cũ mà chất lượng khó ngon bằng.
Ngược lại, nếu có headstock công nghiệp 2nd rồi thì cái bệ gắn headstock có thể bào phẳng bằng cách sử dụng bệ trượt Z của chính nó để bào cái bệ gắn headstock.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em cũng đồng ý với anh gacon, máy tiện em cũng từng có rồi, tháo cái đầu, gắn lại chuẩn trong vòng 1 nốt nhạc thôi ah, nó có căng cữ hết rồi, thông thường là ốc level srew hoặc chốt định vị vuông góc. cái headstock nó gia công trên máy doa nên rất là đồng tâm so với mặt đít, chủ yếu canh chỉnh lắc lư để đạt độ vuông góc của mặt bích bắt mâm cập với trục X-Z thôi.

----------


## cuongmay

> He he, thế bác chưa chỉnh head stock trên máy rồi.
> 
> Máy xịn hàng hãng chạy một thời gian cũng có thể bị lệch, hoặc sau khi đi dao sao bị va chạm đều cần chỉnh lại hết. Họ thiết kế ốc đạp rất kỹ lưỡng để điều chỉnh thường là 4 ốc cho phương ngang. Một số máy chỉnh cả phương đứng, nghĩa là kiểu gì cũng chỉnh được hết.
> 
> 2 cái máy CNC Takisawa bên xưởng em chỉnh chắc mỗi cái đến lần thứ 3 rồi  (thợ chạy ẩu đụng mâm cặp là phải chỉnh lại). Động tác chỉnh cũng chả có gì, cho kẹp cây ty ben hết hành trình, dò đồng tâm. Xong rà theo cây ty, xiết ốc, kiểm tra lại... xong.
> 
> Làm sao móc lỗ bạc đạn trên head stock được thế bác, em cũng muốn biết ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


hình như móc mấy cái lỗ kiểu như ụ máy tiện người ta dùng máy doa ngang

----------


## secondhand

Úi giời ơi! Ở  đây em chỉ nói về máy chế cháo thui, còn máy chính chủ thì nói làm gì. Những máy gia công chưa chuẩn thì cần tinh chỉnh, mà nếu chuẩn thì ko cần chỉnh. Thí vụ con lathe mini dưới đây nếu có muốn chỉnh thì cũng chả được.

Tinh chỉnh headstock phương ngang thì chuyện bình thường, chỉnh cao độ thì ... miễn bàn.
Thực ra dùng headstock hàng bãi thì nhẹ công hơn, nhưng tìm đúng yêu cầu e rằng khó à, nếu có đúng yêu cầu thì chỉ cần giải phóng mặt bằng chuẩn tại vitri đặt headstock là xong.

Gia công lỗ headstock trên chính máy cũng giống như gia công lổ base gá spin trên con phay cơ mình đã làm.



Đối với máy tiệm muốn gia công lổ bạc trên heafstock thì phải hoàn chỉnh bàn trượt dọc và ngang, khi đó ta chỉ cần gá 1 cặp gối bạc và trục kha khá dùng motor kéo là có thể móc lổ được rồi, nó tương tự như clip dưới đây nhưng headstock đã được cố định và dao dịch chuyển.


Trước khi gia công kiểu này thì lổ headstock phải gia công thô trước gần đúng để giảm thời gian, đế headstock cũng cần chốt định vị để dễ bề tháo lấp bảo trì về sau.

Hôm nay ngoài sân gió mát nên chém hơi nhiều, đọc lại cũng chả hiểu gì luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Ga con

E thấy không giống ạ. Cái lỗ bắt spindle là lỗ thông, với lại cho co dãn nên độ chính xác không cần cao (trục dao khi gia công không cần song song với trục của spindle sau này cũng chạy OK không vấn đề gì, lắp spindle vào vẫn chính xác).

Lỗ bạc đạn của head stock máy tiện là lỗ dừng (có bậc) nên việc gá trục dao khoét lỗ này yêu cầu rất cao, trục dao phải song song với trục spindle sau này nếu không muốn đi mấy bộ bạc đạn. Để gá được đảm bảo yêu cầu này e thấy còn khó không kém gá head stock vào rồi chỉnh (có khi còn khó hơn).

@anh Cuongmay: e cũng xem bên Hậu Giang họ gia công sửa chữa or làm mới mấy cái này rồi anh, dùng máy doa hoặc máy phay 2 trục dao đứng và ngang để gia công vừa mặt chuẩn lắp ghép vừa gia công lỗ lắp trục chính luôn.

@bác chủ thớt: em xem lại hình con máy tiện bên xưởng hôm bảo trì, hình như trước em đo bạc đạn trục chính cái sát mâm cặp size 105 hay 110mm gì đó (1 đũa + 1 cặp bi đỡ chặn), cái sau 1 bạc đũa size 85, nguyên cái hộp giữa trục chính chứa đầy dầu bôi trơn và có bánh tát dầu lên bạc đạn khi chạy. Tốc độ max không biết được bao nhiêu nữa (motor spindle 15kW max 4.500rpm nhưng nó kéo đai tăng tốc khoảng 4/3 lần nữa, sau khi thay mâm cặp thì chạy cỡ 2.000rpm thấy hơi rung). Trục chính lỗ thông phi 60, lắp mâm cặp zin chừng 240mm (ông anh thay bằng mâm cặp cơ khoảng 250mm). Em thấy bạc trục chính của bác thiết kế có 45mm thì nhỏ quá e sợ không đủ.

Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm, vì nhiều năm làm máy tiện thủ công gỗ to nặng 100kg là em chạy chậm lắm, 600v/ là tối đa, vẫn sài cốt 45 bạc bi đủa 30308 ,phương án e thay lên cốt 60 , còn vấn đề doa lỗ đồng trục thì em nhờ bên phay bào họ làm luôn trên máy cnc giường, họ bảo là bắt lên mặt bàn hàn xong cho phay luôn, khung X cũng vậy, đặt trên máy rồi hàn phay nên giảm thiểu có giật, vì máy gỗ nên độ chính xác yêu cầu không cao.,
ccanh chỉnh thì em làm theo kiểu các bác nói, kẹp ti dài hết ht rồi ra trục X, tương đối song song phẳng là ngon rồi, chỉ sợ nhất là cân bằng động

----------


## secondhand

> E thấy không giống ạ. Cái lỗ bắt spindle là lỗ thông, với lại cho co dãn nên độ chính xác không cần cao (trục dao khi gia công không cần song song với trục của spindle sau này cũng chạy OK không vấn đề gì, lắp spindle vào vẫn chính xác).
> 
> Lỗ bạc đạn của head stock máy tiện là lỗ dừng (có bậc) nên việc gá trục dao khoét lỗ này yêu cầu rất cao, trục dao phải song song với trục spindle sau này nếu không muốn đi mấy bộ bạc đạn. Để gá được đảm bảo yêu cầu này e thấy còn khó không kém gá head stock vào rồi chỉnh (có khi còn khó hơn).


Online bằng điện thoại mà bác cứ làm khó hoài. Trong đây toàn dân CNC (công nghệ cao) thì chỉ nói sơ là hiểu rùi. Trên mình chỉ nói về quy trình thôi, vì ko có clip nên đưa ra cái tương tự, trong clip cũng rõ ràng gá spin là ko cần chính xác, chuyện này ai cũng biết. Về headstock thì lấp bạc tất nhiên phải có bậc để giữ bạc, mình có nói là móc lỗ kiểu dao động này ăn thua do tay nghề bác chủ, bởi ko có du xích cho dao nên cứ đoán chừng và thử.

Vấn đề gá trục dao ko quá nghiêm trọng như bác nghĩ đâu, nó rất đơn giản, chỉ gá tương đối ngay tâm headstock rồi khóa trượt ngang là phang được rồi. . Bác thử tưởng tượng trục dao lúc nào cũng trược dọc theo băng thì nó đâm đường nào cho trật. Trước kia mình có làm rồi nhưng tiếc là ko có clip vì thời đó chỉ có điện thoại Nokia 3310  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## thuhanoi

> Làm sao móc lỗ bạc đạn trên head stock được thế bác, em cũng muốn biết ạ.


Mình thì không làm mà hay nghĩ  :Big Grin:  - Tiện bích lắp mâm thì ok rồi chứ chơi làm lỗ lăp trục mâm thì nghĩ hoày chẳng ra làm bằng cách gì

----------


## blacksky2411

> Online bằng điện thoại mà bác cứ làm khó hoài. Trong đây toàn dân CNC (công nghệ cao) thì chỉ nói sơ là hiểu rùi. Trên mình chỉ nói về quy trình thôi, vì ko có clip nên đưa ra cái tương tự, trong clip cũng rõ ràng gá spin là ko cần chính xác, chuyện này ai cũng biết. Về headstock thì lấp bạc tất nhiên phải có bậc để giữ bạc, mình có nói là móc lỗ kiểu dao động này ăn thua do tay nghề bác chủ, bởi ko có du xích cho dao nên cứ đoán chừng và thử.
> 
> Vấn đề gá trục dao ko quá nghiêm trọng như bác nghĩ đâu, nó rất đơn giản, chỉ gá tương đối ngay tâm headstock rồi khóa trượt ngang là phang được rồi. . Bác thử tưởng tượng trục dao lúc nào cũng trược dọc theo băng thì nó đâm đường nào cho trật. Trước kia mình có làm rồi nhưng tiếc là ko có clip vì thời đó chỉ có điện thoại Nokia 3310


Bác là cao thủ về mảng tiện rồi, em nghĩ bác mà làm thì quá ngon. Nhưng đa số anh em trên đây chơi máy phay nhiều hơn tiện, nên đề̉ chơi được cái headstock là cực khó.
Như em chỉ dám đem ra ngoài gia công thôi, đầu tiên em đem đi tiện 2 đầu lắp bạc, luôn cốt phi 60 ngoài 110mm, tổ̀ng thiệt hại khoảng 1tr500, xài bạc bi thường.
Nhưng về xài chẳ̀ng ngon, em chỉ tiện gỗ thôi nhé. Doa lỗ thì chịu không nổi, lỗ 110 dài khoảng 300 mà công gần cả triệu rồi.
Cuối cùng đi bã gặp mấy cái headstock đem về thử thì thấy ngon hơn hẵn, việc căn chỉnh thì không quá khó, được cái là chạy ngon hơn hẳ̀n, it́ rung hơn.
Bời vậy nhà em bây giờ có khoả̀ng 5 cái đầu headstock, từ nhỏ tới vừa, chưa dám chơi hàng nặng, chù yếu là đầu headstock của máy cnc thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em thì ko ủng hộ DIY vì em trên tay nhiều cái đầu máy tiện CNC rồi, tuy là đồ cũ nhưng khi kiểm tra độ chính xác thì đồng hồ xo 0.01 của em đều ko nhích cả nên em rất yên tâm về tính kỹ thuật. 
Tìm cái vừa với dự án của mình cũng ko khó, như sáng nay chạy đi lấy đồ thì chụp linh tinh lại 2 cái rất đẹp, còn nhiều nhiều nữa, built-in motor cũng có luôn, mấy cái này ko khó tìm đến nỗi phải tự DIY. Quan trọng là tự DIY cũng ít thành công vì nhiều lý do và lý do lớn nhất là máy móc cũ kỹ bên ngoài những tiệm cơ khí mà mình có thể tiếp cận không thể đạt đến độ chính xác này. Em show ra ko phải mục đích buôn bán, mục đích là để ae có nhu cầu làm máy tiện khỏi phải suy nghĩ nhiều về cái đầu máy tiện, cần là có thể tìm dc 1 cái phù hợp cho mình, khỏi nhức đầu có thêm nếp nhăn  :Smile: 

cái thứ 1 to đùng kích thước 500x600 cao 800, nặng khoảng 400-500kg. Máy tiện CNC chứ ko phải máy tiện cơ nhé. đầy đủ chổ lấp các thiết bị cần.




Con này thì muốn tâm phôi cao bao nhiêu thì làm cái đế cao lên bấy nhiêu thôi. Đầy đủ puly kéo, puly encoder.


Phía sau con này là 1 con headstock built-in to đùng đấy ah.

----------


## CKD

Thôi thì chơi bạc tự lựa đi ạ.
2 mặt bên móc 2 cái lỗ rộng hơn trục, móc mấy lỗ ốc. Xong lắp vào căn chỉnh vô tư. Trên trục thì cũng lock ốc dọc trục luôn là xong.
Phôi gỗ em nghĩ nặng chứ lực khi gia công là không lớn lắm. Nên tính ra mấy cái bạc tự lựa 2 hàng bi chắc chịu vô tư.
Hồi thiệt là sưa, khi nhà em còn làm xưởng gỗ. Máy chế toàn chơi bạc tự lựa rồi lock ốc không.

Còn tin vào mấy cụ gia công cơ khí thì thà em tin vào em còn hơn. Chém gió hơn bão cấp 12.
Về kỹ thuật thì làm được, nhưng khi làm thì dối vô đối. Nếu làm đàng hoàng thì công không rẻ.
Trên diễn đàn không nhớ em có post không. Em đã từng mang 2 cục sắt, khoảng 300 vuông, phay sạch 6 mặt, có hạ bật 1 lần (làm tấm đế lắp block bi & thoát cho vit me. Lấy em 1M5/cục. Đảm bảo dung sai 1%. Giá đó đắt lòi.. nhưng đúng là 1% ạ. Lấy thước 2% đo thử đều không sai  :Smile: 
Chuyện khác là, em mang khung máy đi phay, cái gì cũng bảo được. Khi nhận hàng thì em phải sửa muốn chít. Sai tè le, bỏ thì thương mà vương thì tội.
Chuyện khác nữa là khung máy.. đảm bảo cách làm thông thường không bao giờ khống chế được sai số. Khi hàn khung thì toàn khung đang bị ứng suất do nhiệt. Không qua giai đoạn thường hoá. Nên cứ vát mỏng chổ nào là biến dạng chổ đó. Thấy sai vát tiếp -> sai tiếp.

----------

cnclaivung, Ga con

----------


## cnclaivung

[QUOTE=CKD;84221]Thôi thì chơi bạc tự lựa đi ạ.
2 mặt bên móc 2 cái lỗ rộng hơn trục, móc mấy lỗ ốc. Xong lắp vào căn chỉnh vô tư. Trên trục thì cũng lock ốc dọc trục luôn là xong.
Phôi gỗ em nghĩ nặng chứ lực khi gia công là không lớn lắm. Nên tính ra mấy cái bạc tự lựa 2 hàng bi chắc chịu vô tư.

bác có ảnh minh họa móc lõ ốc ko, khó hình dung quá. thank

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Thôi thì chơi bạc tự lựa đi ạ.
> 2 mặt bên móc 2 cái lỗ rộng hơn trục, móc mấy lỗ ốc. Xong lắp vào căn chỉnh vô tư. Trên trục thì cũng lock ốc dọc trục luôn là xong.
> Phôi gỗ em nghĩ nặng chứ lực khi gia công là không lớn lắm. Nên tính ra mấy cái bạc tự lựa 2 hàng bi chắc chịu vô tư.
> Hồi thiệt là sưa, khi nhà em còn làm xưởng gỗ. Máy chế toàn chơi bạc tự lựa rồi lock ốc không.
> 
> Còn tin vào mấy cụ gia công cơ khí thì thà em tin vào em còn hơn. Chém gió hơn bão cấp 12.
> Về kỹ thuật thì làm được, nhưng khi làm thì dối vô đối. Nếu làm đàng hoàng thì công không rẻ.
> Trên diễn đàn không nhớ em có post không. Em đã từng mang 2 cục sắt, khoảng 300 vuông, phay sạch 6 mặt, có hạ bật 1 lần (làm tấm đế lắp block bi & thoát cho vit me. Lấy em 1M5/cục. Đảm bảo dung sai 1%. Giá đó đắt lòi.. nhưng đúng là 1% ạ. Lấy thước 2% đo thử đều không sai 
> Chuyện khác là, em mang khung máy đi phay, cái gì cũng bảo được. Khi nhận hàng thì em phải sửa muốn chít. Sai tè le, bỏ thì thương mà vương thì tội.
> Chuyện khác nữa là khung máy.. đảm bảo cách làm thông thường không bao giờ khống chế được sai số. Khi hàn khung thì toàn khung đang bị ứng suất do nhiệt. Không qua giai đoạn thường hoá. Nên cứ vát mỏng chổ nào là biến dạng chổ đó. Thấy sai vát tiếp -> sai tiếp.


Thế thì chơi bạc đan P209(côt 45) khoảng <300k/1pcs vừa rẻ vừa dễ dùng

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ý anh CKD có lẽ là dùng 2 cái này cho 2 đầu cốt đấy ah.


Tìm mua loại này thì khỏi suy nghĩ luôn, 1 bên tự lựa, 1 bên kẹp góc côn  :Smile:

----------


## CNC FANUC

> ý anh CKD có lẽ là dùng 2 cái này cho 2 đầu cốt đấy ah.
> 
> 
> Tìm mua loại này thì khỏi suy nghĩ luôn, 1 bên tự lựa, 1 bên kẹp góc côn


Đúng là kiểu bạc này (còn vài kiểu tương tự) có điều nó chịu lực dọc trục hơi kém ép chống tam quá mạnh thì mau die lắm

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## truongkiet

> Em thì ko ủng hộ DIY vì em trên tay nhiều cái đầu máy tiện CNC rồi, tuy là đồ cũ nhưng khi kiểm tra độ chính xác thì đồng hồ xo 0.01 của em đều ko nhích cả nên em rất yên tâm về tính kỹ thuật. 
> Tìm cái vừa với dự án của mình cũng ko khó, như sáng nay chạy đi lấy đồ thì chụp linh tinh lại 2 cái rất đẹp, còn nhiều nhiều nữa, built-in motor cũng có luôn, mấy cái này ko khó tìm đến nỗi phải tự DIY. Quan trọng là tự DIY cũng ít thành công vì nhiều lý do và lý do lớn nhất là máy móc cũ kỹ bên ngoài những tiệm cơ khí mà mình có thể tiếp cận không thể đạt đến độ chính xác này. Em show ra ko phải mục đích buôn bán, mục đích là để ae có nhu cầu làm máy tiện khỏi phải suy nghĩ nhiều về cái đầu máy tiện, cần là có thể tìm dc 1 cái phù hợp cho mình, khỏi nhức đầu có thêm nếp nhăn 
> 
> cái thứ 1 to đùng kích thước 500x600 cao 800, nặng khoảng 400-500kg. Máy tiện CNC chứ ko phải máy tiện cơ nhé. đầy đủ chổ lấp các thiết bị cần.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con này thì muốn tâm phôi cao bao nhiêu thì làm cái đế cao lên bấy nhiêu thôi. Đầy đủ puly kéo, puly encoder.
> ...


em này giá sao vậy khanh

----------


## cnclaivung

mấy loại bạc đó đã sài qua hết rồi cụ ạ, chịu ko nỗi đâu, 1 tháng là đi ngay ạ, từ lúc đổi lên bi côn thì sài cũng được 2 năm nếu mua loại xịn, khoản 700k 1 cái

----------


## phamtinh1987

Bác Garynguyen ở đâu thế ? em có thể học hỏi kinh nghiệm từ bác được ko nhỉ ?@@

----------


## cnclaivung

em update tình hình đã hoàn thành máy tiện versong 1.0. hy vọng nó đút kết kinh nghiệm cho em lên ver 2

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## cnclaivung

cuối cùng em nó đã chạy các bác ui, chính thức kiếm tiền cho em, clip tiện song trụ gỗ cà chất fi 40 dài 500mm, tốc dộ 500 đạt 1,22 giây /trụ ạ, láng đẹp

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, haignition, hung1706, huuminhsh

----------


## vanminh989

máy đẹp, chạy nhanh , chúc mừng bác chủ . 
mà em hỏi tí à , ưu nhược điểm của 2 dao so với một dao là gi vậy các bác ?

----------


## tieuky

> máy đẹp, chạy nhanh , chúc mừng bác chủ . 
> mà em hỏi tí à , ưu nhược điểm của 2 dao so với một dao là gi vậy các bác ?


Theo e hai dau, 1 con chay đầu phá ( thô), con chạy sau là chạy hình (tinh),
Ưu điểm một đường dao xong sản phẩm

----------


## Duccdt06

1 visme sao bác điều khiển được 2 con dao , con vào trước con vao sau nhỉ

----------


## tranphong248

> 1 visme sao bác điều khiển được 2 con dao , con vào trước con vao sau nhỉ


2 trục vitme, 2 step đóa bác

----------


## ngocbh2001

Tiện thô và tinh đã có anhcos viết cam.Vấn để còn lại là làm sao cho trục chính của máy tiện trở thành trục thứ 4 khi khác 3D,nếu chế sẽ làm như sau ở chế độ tiện motor tiện sẽ bắt qua nồi ammeda như cái xe máy,khi vòng tua đủ lớn nó sẽ dẫn động trục chính cho chúng ta tiện ,còn khi khắt hoa văn step motor sẽ qua hôp số,hộp số sẽ gắn vào trục chính qua day dai răng.lưu ý hộp số có cần gạt về mo.nếu gạt về mo thì trục chính sẽ không liên kết với step nưa.Như vậy là step và motor trục chính đã đựoc tách ròi nhau

----------


## Diyodira

> máy đẹp, chạy nhanh , chúc mừng bác chủ . 
> mà em hỏi tí à , ưu nhược điểm của 2 dao so với một dao là gi vậy các bác ?


Trả lời thay bác chủ:
Cơ cấu 2 dao như này ưu điểm là giữ vững, hạn chế rung cho phôi trong suốt quá trình gia công, có khả năng sp đẹp mịn màng hơn, tăng năng suất sx, vì một dao phá thô chạy cố định tạo đường kính lớn nhất của phôi,  dao còn lại ăn tinh theo biên dạng, theo như clip thì máy có thể đơn giản hóa và tối ưu nhìêu hơn nữa.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Diyodira

> cuối cùng em nó đã chạy các bác ui, chính thức kiếm tiền cho em, clip tiện song trụ gỗ cà chất fi 40 dài 500mm, tốc dộ 500 đạt 1,22 giây /trụ ạ, láng đẹp


ông này chuyên gia ghi nhầm số má, 1ph22giay/trụ

tks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Những khó khăn phát sinh khi chế tạo con máy thế này là gì vậy a?????

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## suu_tam

> Tiện thô và tinh đã có anhcos viết cam.


Trên video bác đó ghi rõ title là jdpaint 2 dao xyz mà. Vậy bác đó dùng jdpaint CAM đó ạ.




> cuối cùng em nó đã chạy các bác ui, chính thức kiếm tiền cho em, clip tiện song trụ gỗ cà chất fi 40 dài 500mm, tốc dộ 500 đạt 1,22 giây /trụ ạ, láng đẹp


- Em nhớ có một bác "nào đó" nhất định khẳng định với em là muốn CAM 2 dao cho tiện phải dùng phần mềm bác ấy thuê viết riêng, còn jdpaint không CAM được. Giờ lại thấy bác ấy show hàng CAM bằng jdpaint. Hi hi.
- Cho em hỏi giá con của bác thương mại giá có hạt rẻ không?

----------


## cnclaivung

bác chọc ngứa mồm nên vào nói...cam trên JD chả qua mưu mẹo thôi, với người biết xíu thì làm dc, làm cho mình, chứ thương mại họ quẳng cả máy vô mặt á...máy thì chỉ 140tr thôi,

----------


## Diyodira

> Trên video bác đó ghi rõ title là jdpaint 2 dao xyz mà. Vậy bác đó dùng jdpaint CAM đó ạ.
> 
> 
> - Em nhớ có một bác "nào đó" nhất định khẳng định với em là muốn CAM 2 dao cho tiện phải dùng phần mềm bác ấy thuê viết riêng, còn jdpaint không CAM được. Giờ lại thấy bác ấy show hàng CAM bằng jdpaint. Hi hi.
> - Cho em hỏi giá con của bác thương mại giá có hạt rẻ không?


con máy này mà chọn hướng đi cam 2 dao gì đó, đại khái là dùng post riêng là một hướng đi dư thừa và không đúng.
1 dao bình thường và suất code giống như plasma hay router bình thường thôi, từ cad xuất thẳng plt hay dxf dùng lazy cam có sẵn trong mach 3 là đủ rồi.
dao còn lại thì đơn giản 1 nốt nhạc, không tốn thêm vitme, step, driver như bác gì nói ở trên.

tks

----------


## cnclaivung

> Những khó khăn phát sinh khi chế tạo con máy thế này là gì vậy a?????


cũng rút kết được chút kinh nghiệm thế này : phần gia công phay bào ko có gì phức tạp,,,,canh chỉnh chống tâm cho chuẩn tâm thì cũng đơn giản, có điều tính toán sao cho nó càng ít run càng tốt, bởi máy này mình yếu kinh nghiệm về thực tế, nói thẳng ra là chưa thấy con máy tiện thực tế, chỉ qua phim ảnh nên ko nắm được độ dày cũng như kết cấu thanh ra khi chạy 2 dao có độ rung cảm giác ko được khoái, không êm, ngoài ra thì hệ thống tiện xoắn chạm là khó nhất, phải đồng bộ với mach3, không thôi chỉ là máy tiện bình thường

----------


## cnclaivung

> con máy này mà chọn hướng đi cam 2 dao gì đó, đại khái là dùng post riêng là một hướng đi dư thừa và không đúng.
> 1 dao bình và suất code giống như plasma hay router bình thường thôi, từ cad xuất thẳng plt hay dxf dùng lazy cam có sẵn trong mach 3 là đủ rồi.
> dao còn lại thì đơn giản 1 nốt nhạc, không tốn thêm vitme, step, driver như bác gì nói ở trên.
> 
> tks


cái này bác nói theo quan điểm của bác hay do kinh nghiệm thì em ko rỏ, nhưng thực tế ko như bác nghĩ đâu...nếu tiện đơn giản 1 2 loại nhỏ nhr bé bé thì đúng như bác, ko cần 2 dao, nhưng nếu tiện hàng gọi là cont , số lượng triệu, với mẫu mã đa dạng, lớn bé từ lưa thì chắc bác ko nói thế

----------


## Diyodira

> cái này bác nói theo quan điểm của bác hay do kinh nghiệm thì em ko rỏ, nhưng thực tế ko như bác nghĩ đâu...nếu tiện đơn giản 1 2 loại nhỏ nhr bé bé thì đúng như bác, ko cần 2 dao, nhưng nếu tiện hàng gọi là cont , số lượng triệu, với mẫu mã đa dạng, lớn bé từ lưa thì chắc bác ko nói thế


thật sai lầm, cái mình nói mới là thích hợp với những gì bác nói.

nó nhanh gọn, đơn giản cho cả làm máy và cho người vận hành.

tks

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## cnclaivung

à mà thôi, nói chung cái khó khăn gì em cũng đã giải quyết : tay trái đóng cửa nạp 2 phôi, tay phải kéo cửabảo vệ máy chạy tiện 2 dao đúng yếu cầu nhje nhàng, tiện xong kéo cửa ra lấy phôi đã tiện, chu trình lặp cứ vậy, không đụng chạm gì mach, đạt yêu cầu của chủ là em đã vượt qua đc vòng gửi xe....còn vòng chung kết chạm xoắn gì đó thì em không nói...

----------


## cnclaivung

cái khổ nhất của máy tiện tự động là gì ? tiện ra như thế chưa phải là ok..nó còn cả 1 đóng cái cần giải quết khi tiện ra sản phẩm ....mà cái khổ đó em nghĩ chắc mình anhcos hiểu chứ giờ nói em ko biết nói sao cho nó dể hình dung, máy em bán cho khách 140tr chưa có xoắn chạm, trong khi đó máy TQ 168tr cả xoắn chạm,  chủ là Giám đốc cty đồ gỗ, nó tự biết cái nào hiệu quả hơn

----------


## Diyodira

> cái khổ nhất của máy tiện tự động là gì ? tiện ra như thế chưa phải là ok..nó còn cả 1 đóng cái cần giải quết khi tiện ra sản phẩm ....mà cái khổ đó em nghĩ chắc mình anhcos hiểu chứ giờ nói em ko biết nói sao cho nó dể hình dung, máy em bán cho khách 140tr chưa có xoắn chạm, trong khi đó máy TQ 168tr cả xoắn chạm,  chủ là Giám đốc cty đồ gỗ, nó tự biết cái nào hiệu quả hơn


nói là để góp ý cho ông cải tiến sp, làm tốt hơn để trước là ông thêm uy tín, sau là khách hàng còn nhờ nữa, trong phòng có hai ông thì ông mù phải chịu sự dẫn dắt của ông chột rồi.

cái khó cái khổ là vấn đề hoàn toàn khác với cái máy nó được sx và vận hành về cơ bản đã tối ưu chưa.

đơn giản là dựa vào cơ cấu máy của bác nè: dĩ nhiên là máy có một dao chính chạy biên dạng rồi, ai ai cũng biết, dao còn lại là chỉ dùng cơ cấu ben hơi và viết vài dòng macro cho m3 & m5 thì mọi việc xem như đơn giản hóa cho dao chạy thô, chẳng phải set dao, muốn thay dao thì cũng dễ, việc còn lại chỉ chỉ là dao chính vẽ biên dạng như bao máy khác -> xuất code bình thường.

chẳng lẻ ông chỉ sx một cái hà, và không muốn cải tiến sp hả, còn máy giá cả ntn thì thuận mua vừa bán, cũng đâu hẳn là máy vn luôn luôn rẻ hơn máy nước ngoài, mình thì không có quan niệm đó.


tks

----------

cnclaivung, huuminhsh

----------


## suu_tam

> bác chọc ngứa mồm nên vào nói...cam trên JD chả qua mưu mẹo thôi, với người biết xíu thì làm dc, làm cho mình, chứ thương mại họ quẳng cả máy vô mặt á...máy thì chỉ 140tr thôi,


Thì thấy bác ghi trên title là "Test tiện jdapint 2 dao xyz" mà. Nhìn video thì thấy cái dao phá chạy thẳng tưng có thấy biên dạng gì đâu ngoài đường thẳng. Nhưng sợ bác bảo em hay soi mói nên không dám nhận xét thế.

----------


## suu_tam

> con máy này mà chọn hướng đi cam 2 dao gì đó, đại khái là dùng post riêng là một hướng đi dư thừa và không đúng.
> 1 dao bình thường và suất code giống như plasma hay router bình thường thôi, từ cad xuất thẳng plt hay dxf dùng lazy cam có sẵn trong mach 3 là đủ rồi.
> dao còn lại thì đơn giản 1 nốt nhạc, không tốn thêm vitme, step, driver như bác gì nói ở trên.
> 
> tks


Thông thường máy tiện thì máy nó vẫn đều đang là 2 bộ trục chuyển động điều khiển dao riêng nhưng vì vấn đề sử dụng họ chỉ dùng đến như là 1.
Nếu họ sử dụng bộ điều khiển thông thường 3 trục thì họ vẫn đấu chung chỉ chỉnh tốc độ, khác nhau nên con dao phá sẽ ra vào nhanh hơn, khi họ lắp đặt dao thì đã cho lùi ra ngoài phôi hơn để chừa lại phôi cho dao tinh chạy.
Nếu họ sử dụng bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng hơn thì nó có chức năng tùy chọn thêm offset biên dạng. Thông thường họ đều sử dụng vector dxf, nên khi được tùy chọn offset họ sẽ thì dao phá sẽ tự biết lùi ra hoặc tính tiến trước do lựa chọn offset.
Nhưng với 2 bộ trục chuyển động riêng biệt thì hoàn toàn có thể điều khiển chạy độc lập với hai biên dạng khác nhau. Mục đích bác chủ cũng làm hai trục để khai thác nó chứ không phải bác chủ muốn đơn thuần là đưa mũi dao vào cố định rồi chạy quẹt thẳng 1 đường...

----------


## anhcos

Cấu hình con máy là trục chính xoay có kiểm soát vị trí để có thể phay xoắn được nếu muốn.
Bàn dao thô/tinh gồm 2 bộ truyền riêng biệt và đều chạy hướng vuông góc với trục xoay. Còn visme dọc theo trục xoay sẽ kéo cả 2 bộ dao thô và tinh cùng với nhau.
Ngoài a còn có thêm con sờ pín để phay xoắn và con này gắn lên bệ dao nào tùy theo bác ấy quyết định.

Còn hoạt động thì:
Khi tiện nhiều lớp thì dao thô sẽ ăn qua lại cho đến lớp tinh cuối cùng thì ăn 2 dao cùng 1 lúc. 
Còn tiện 1 phát thì 2 dao cùng chạy ăn từ đầu tới cuối là xong 1 sản phẩm.

Tiện xong thì đẩy bàn xoắn vào để xoắn, lúc này trục chính hoạt động như một bộ xoay, kết cấu của nó thì tùy theo yêu cầu mà làm.

Thêm cái hình của phần CAM cho dễ hình dung:


Tùy chọn:

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, emptyhb, Ga con, haignition, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## cnclaivung

em nói chung máy Tàu cty nó vứt thẳng , và bọn nó thanh lý đầy...hayzza em cũng ăn may, nhiều bác mua  máy TQ inbox em đủ thể loại, đủ bệnh tật , em cũng bó chíu

----------


## Diyodira

như từ đầu mình có nói, con máy này hướng đi dùng cam dư vì chỉ sợ nó rắc rối cho người sử dụng, thực tế phần cam của anhcos đi trước, và mình nghĩ máy vẫn chưa đáp ứng được.

trong chế tạo máy, nhiều vấn đề có thể giải quyết được cả điện tử lẫn cơ khí, tùy theo sở trường của người chế tạo, tuy nhiên đa phần chọn lựa hướng giải quyết bởi cơ khí.

nếu mình có làm máy này thì:

1. dao thô mình dùng 2 con đối xứng 2 bên, có thể cân bằng lực tốt hơn cho phôi, 2 dao này như mình nói có thể giải quyết bằng cơ khí và vài macro cho m3-m5.


2. phần còn lại chỉ là trục z: cái này có thể gắn dao tiện biên dạng hoặc spin để phay xoắn.

tks

----------

cnclaivung, huuminhsh

----------


## cnclaivung

> như từ đầu mình có nói, con máy này hướng đi dùng cam dư vì chỉ sợ nó rắc rối cho người sử dụng, thực tế phần cam của anhcos đi trước, và mình nghĩ máy vẫn chưa đáp ứng được.
> 
> trong chế tạo máy, nhiều vấn đề có thể giải quyết được cả điện tử lẫn cơ khí, tùy theo sở trường của người chế tạo, tuy nhiên đa phần chọn lựa hướng giải quyết bởi cơ khí.
> 
> nếu mình có làm máy này thì:
> 
> 1. dao thô mình dùng 2 con đối xứng 2 bên, có thể cân bằng lực tốt hơn cho phôi, 2 dao này như mình nói có thể giải quyết bằng cơ khí và vài macro cho m3-m5.
> 
> 
> ...


thank, ý tưởng quá hay. thank 1000 like, nhưng em sẽ thêm mắm thêm muối cho nồi canh nó thơm thêm, cảm ơn bác vì phôi to ko phá thô bớt e rằng Z chịu ko thấu và mất thời gian nếu 2 dao kia dùng macro

----------


## cuong

có lẽ con này chả cam kiếc gì về vụ 2 dao cả , chỉnh cơ cho 1 con ăn trước một con ăn sau, xét z theo con ăn sau thôi , đấu step phình phường

----------


## cnclaivung

> có lẽ con này chả cam kiếc gì về vụ 2 dao cả , chỉnh cơ cho 1 con ăn trước một con ăn sau, xét z theo con ăn sau thôi , đấu step phình phường


biết thì thưa thốt ko biết dựa cột mà nghe, bác giỏi chỉnh cơ như thế nào nói ra em mở rộng tầm mắt....

----------


## huynhbacan

Em thấy dao đi trước nó đứng yên, nó chỉ chậy khi bắt đầu và kết thúc.

----------


## CNC abc

> biết thì thưa thốt ko biết dựa cột mà nghe, bác giỏi chỉnh cơ như thế nào nói ra em mở rộng tầm mắt....


Thực ra để điều khiển dao thô thì có nhiều cách mà bác. 
Người dốt CNC như em thì sẽ chọn cách cổ điển đó là dùng công tắc hành trình, timer, rơ le trung gian và động cơ DC giảm tốc. Trên đường chạy của X em gắn nhiều công tắc hành trình, khi đến điểm A đá công tắc 1 cái thì dao thô vô mấy mm, điểm B vô thêm mấy mm, điểm C ra bớt mấy mm ... Tuy nhiên mạch sẽ khá phức tạp.
Tks.

----------


## phuocloi0407

máy này mình đục trên chi tiết tiện được không bác

----------


## anhcos

> máy này mình đục trên chi tiết tiện được không bác


Máy tiện bác gắn thêm spin trên bàn dao vuông góc là đục được vô tư, nếu có thêm z cho spin đục thì đục đoạn vuông trên cây lan can cũng dc.

----------

phuocloi0407

----------

